
Mapping Google’s FUD - rkrishnakumar
http://counternotions.com/2012/06/07/fud/
======
rangibaby
Google Maps is a huge technical achievement that Apple's new maps cannot
possibly hold a candle to straight out of the gate. That is a statement of
fact, not FUD.

If Google Maps and x competitor were roughly equal, all things considered, as
in the quoted DR-DOS example, then you could call Google's boasts about their
service FUD.

Until then... try finding _anything_ on Bing maps. Yikes!

~~~
agos
Competing with a product so refined such as GMaps will be very tough for
Apple, but regarding your Bing example, if past experience is of any
indication, the fact that Microsoft couldn't do something is an _excellent_
indicator that Apple will do it well and make a boatload of money off of it.

------
noibl
I think Tim Bray said it best:

 _"Kontra genuinely loathes Google right down to the ground."_ [1]

Why this should matter to anyone is a bit of a mystery. But he seems to have
something of a following so I'm posting this because it's the second time I've
seen a post of his show up on HN and as well as the axe-grinding I'm again
seeing willful misdirection and misrepresentation of facts.

The funny thing about this post is that the only thing I actually learned from
reading it is that Google Maps is pretty great (thanks for the bullet points!)

[1]
[http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/05/30/Feelings-A...](http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/05/30/Feelings-
About-Companies)

------
toyg
So the way to counter FUD is... a boatload of ad-hominem, and downplaying some
really sweet features of the best mapping tool on the web?

This is the sort of drivel that attaches the word _fanboi_ to the Apple
community.

------
adrianbg
"Vic Gundotra is a sleazeball" \- my Google exit questionnaire.

[edit s/My/my/]

------
drivebyacct2
This is stupid, especially since the author failed to note the demos of this
software, or the fact that some of those things are already in the hands of
consumers and are just leaving beta stages.

Not to mention that's not what FUD is, and currently day Google doesn't
resemble Microsoft in any form. Who are the 7 people that thought this was HN
material so far?

------
cheatercheater
I really like how the author pointed out the manipulative strategies behind
the fact that we get a lot of useless information.

Seriously, who cares if Google Maps used a snow mobile? But, read the article.
See what's behind that.

We generally gobble up information like a cow sucking on a teat, and often
secondary aspects don't occur to us. This is proven over and over again by
politicians. _Fear mongering and manipulation is more common than you'd
think_. I put this in italics because it's fear mongering itself. The thing
is, quite often people communicate in such indirect manner they completely
forget they are operating on the level of emotion and other subconscious
facilities, whereas the words are just a medium, and convey no meaning on
their own.

I think the lesson to take away from the article is that when reading
publicizing materials it's important to ask yourself "why am I actually being
given this information", and if you can't answer that immediately an alarm
should ring in the back of your head.

------
impoverished
Love the comment about clip art. Vic "Vaporware" Gundotra. Yes I remember it
well. Google is the new Microsoft. No joke.

